# Stella Arabella's Photo Thread :)



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I figured it was about time I made Stella a photo thread so here we go...


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's so cuuuuuuuute! More pics!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I will be posting more soon


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no I messed up the pictures!   I will fix it when I have time!!!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Stella's first adventure outside! 








































































Nose lick! :lol:

Stella LOVED it outside! I can't wait until it gets warm enough to take her out again!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Stella Arabella is just gorgeous!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Stella is adorable! I love her outside pics. She looks so curious about everything.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful pics


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

She is precious. I love pintos


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I absolutely love the last picture! 

She's so cute!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Oh, Stella is adorable! I love her outside pics. She looks so curious about everything.


She is quite the explorer and will never sit still! :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

A few pictures from bath time 




























The last one is my favorite! She has the funniest look on her face!! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree. The last picture is adorable. One wonders what is going on in that pretty little head!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

STELLA!!!! :lol: 

She's adorable!! I love the last bath picture as well. And #1, 2 & last picture of outside too. She's so cute!! What a sweet little face.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I squealed out loud on that last pic! Almost looks like she's saying "Am I done Mom". Too adorable for words


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I really love this picture of her!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Aw! A little hedgie ball! Your flower fleece is just darling by the way.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the last bath picture of her. She looks like she is pleading to get out of the bath! What a little darling.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Some random pictures


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

ohhhh she's so pretty!
and that picture of her in a hedgie ball, and the cuddle between the blankets! SO cute!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love that look they give you of "how could you do this to me?" when they're in the bath!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I love that look they give you of "how could you do this to me?" when they're in the bath!


Felix is the expert at giving this look. He somehow manages to scramble up my arm and give me the look at the same time. :lol:

The pictures are adorable! I really like the ones of her outside. I wish I had gotten the chance to take Felix outside while the weather was still nice, but I was too paranoid because I had no idea if my apartment complex put any treatments or strange fertilizer on the grass.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Playing in her Elefun 









Hello there!









Kinda cozy in here...









If you're going to take pictures of me, at least get my good side!









I'm never coming out!

Distracting me from my homework :lol:









Oh chemistry! I can help! Hydrophosporic Acid...









...it looks like you have the wrong formula written down.









Are you listening to me at all?!









*sigh* Just let me do the rest.

She found a note a decided to annoit with it! It was really funny because she was trying to bite it but obviously couldn't :lol:









Yum! Paper and ink! My favorite!









Get away. Mine.

Swimming!









Reach for the cookies! Put them in the jar!

(That's how I learned to swim :lol: )

Practicing her arm climbing skills :lol:









I want out. NOW.

Drying off 









I'm so pretty and clean!









I think I will be a super model. Serious face :|









No! Not the... NAIL CLIPPERS!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

ha ha ha! :lol: I love your photos! Especially the homework ones; Pliny is an expert and 'helping' me write my dissertation. How would we ever get anything done without our brilliant hedgies???


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I was playing around with photobucket effects and thought this one looked cool 










Sorry I didn't resize it!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Stella LOVES my dad's hair! I have no idea why, he doesn't even use shampoo! Everytime I have her out and my dad is home he insists that I let her smell and lick his hair because it's bonding :lol: Here are some pictures:




























Today she got a bath. She was all sleepy after. Trying to escape must be hard work! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the second to last picture. She is such a babe  And she seriously has SUCH pretty coloring. I <3 her!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Stella Arabella is more than gorgeous in every picture! The captions to the pictures are hilarious! Little girl is pretty in pink!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow it's been so long since I've posted pictures! Sorry about that! I hope these make up for it...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can't believe I missed so many of her previous pictures! Stella is a serious cutie. I think it's precious that your Dad lets her get all up in his hair. :lol: Grandparents are terrible. My Dad fed Cholla mealie after mealie after mealie, until I had to take them away from him. :lol: 

Love the pictures. She's adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You can't improve on perfection! She is lovely as ever!


----------

